# Desperately need lactose free and gluten-free protein powder. Any recommendations?



## colt24

Hello everyone, I have IBS among other allergies.. Currently using bodybuilding warehouse isolated protein.. Unfortunately it doesn't agree with me 

can anyone recommend me a decent protein powder lactose free and gluten-free if possible.

cheers


----------



## sidewinder1508

im not sure if its gluten free but its lactose free. It is a bit pricey though.

http://www.onacademy.co.uk/catalogue/products/platinum-hydrowhey


----------



## aka

I'm on this http://www.ironscience.co.uk/proteinpowder/peaproteinisolate.html

not quite sure about the gluten and I heard a lot of bad stuff about soy protein, so pea protein is for me

another alternative could be Muscle Meds Carnivore (beef protein), Alri Humapro (veggies protein), Recov Bipeptides by Tacoral AG (blood pig protein). All very expensive for my pocket

good luck and let us know how you are getting on


----------



## colt24

pea protein 

this sounds rather disgusting ha. Although I am tempted to give it a try.

cheers mate!


----------



## aka

it is pretty disgusting mate, let me know if you find something better


----------



## colt24

Ha.. I'm thinking about buying from myprotein.

I've been reading you need to take Simple carbs with this baby for better protein absorption?><


----------



## aka

ironscience is cheaper and free delivery

pea protein is not as good and whey but with a lactose condition there is no choice

don't really buy into supps companies telling us about this product with this product and bla bla bla, it can be the never ended story, after adding simple carbs from myprotein you will need something else for that I'm sure


----------



## Goldigger

I have no idea what this protein is like...but its gluten free

Muscle Gauge Nutrition Pure Whey Isolate http://www.sporting-supplements.co.uk/Muscle-Gauge-Nutrition-Pure-Whey-Isolate-2lb#googlebase

I've also read that it might be worth trying natural whey as often the gluten is added in because of the flavouring..

Here's some info regarding Optimum Nutrition, I get IBS and use Gold Standard 100% whey in strawberry/milk choc/french vanilla/Banana and get no problems.

Looks like you just need to avoid the cookie flavours

Thank you for your interest in Optimum Nutrition products. The

following products are those to avoid; those which absolutely contain

gluten:

100% Whey Gold Standard-Cookies n' Cream (cookie pieces)

100% Casein Gold Standard -Cookies n' cream (cookie pieces)

Serious Mass-all flavors(glutamine peptides)

Aftermax-all flavors (glutamine peptides)

Pro Complex-all flavors (glutamine peptides)

Pro Complex Gainer-all flavors (glutamine peptides)

Nitro-Core 24 - all flavors (glutamine peptides)

Lift Bar - Cookies & Cream (glutamine peptides & cookie pieces)

OPD bar - All flavors (wheat protein isolate)

Steel bar (the one in new packaging/12 count box)- all flavors (wheat

protein isolate)

Wholly Oats Bar -all flavors (wheat protein isolate)

100 % Whey Crisp Bar - all flavors

No Regrets Bar - all flavors

Platinum Hydrowhey -Cookies & Cream (cookie pieces)

*To the best of our knowledge these are the only products that contain

gluten. While we are not adding gluten to our other products, we cannot

say with 100% certainty that our other products are gluten-free. We use

the same equipment to make products with and without gluten. Although

the equipment is cleaned in-between, trace amounts of gluten may remain.

http://www.celiac.com/gluten-free/topic/73573-whey-protein/

Oh and if you do get IBS you'll probably find that pre workout drinks will give you the sihts because there loaded with caffeine.


----------



## Fatstuff

Goldigger said:


> I have no idea what this protein is like...but its gluten free
> 
> Muscle Gauge Nutrition Pure Whey Isolate http://www.sporting-supplements.co.uk/Muscle-Gauge-Nutrition-Pure-Whey-Isolate-2lb#googlebase
> 
> I've also read that it might be worth trying natural whey as often the gluten is added in because of the flavouring..
> 
> Here's some info regarding Optimum Nutrition, I get IBS and use Gold Standard 100% whey in strawberry/milk choc/french vanilla/Banana and get no problems.
> 
> Looks like you just need to avoid the cookie flavours
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Optimum Nutrition products. The
> 
> following products are those to avoid; those which absolutely contain
> 
> gluten:
> 
> 100% Whey Gold Standard-Cookies n' Cream (cookie pieces)
> 
> 100% Casein Gold Standard -Cookies n' cream (cookie pieces)
> 
> Serious Mass-all flavors(glutamine peptides)
> 
> Aftermax-all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Pro Complex-all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Pro Complex Gainer-all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Nitro-Core 24 - all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Lift Bar - Cookies & Cream (glutamine peptides & cookie pieces)
> 
> OPD bar - All flavors (wheat protein isolate)
> 
> Steel bar (the one in new packaging/12 count box)- all flavors (wheat
> 
> protein isolate)
> 
> Wholly Oats Bar -all flavors (wheat protein isolate)
> 
> 100 % Whey Crisp Bar - all flavors
> 
> No Regrets Bar - all flavors
> 
> Platinum Hydrowhey -Cookies & Cream (cookie pieces)
> 
> *To the best of our knowledge these are the only products that contain
> 
> gluten. While we are not adding gluten to our other products, we cannot
> 
> say with 100% certainty that our other products are gluten-free. We use
> 
> the same equipment to make products with and without gluten. Although
> 
> the equipment is cleaned in-between, trace amounts of gluten may remain.
> 
> http://www.celiac.com/gluten-free/topic/73573-whey-protein/
> 
> Oh and if you do get IBS you'll probably find that pre workout drinks will give you the sihts because there loaded with caffeine.


If it's whey it's dairy


----------



## jw390898

Iron Science sell Soy Protein Isolate, Egg White Powder amd Pea Protein Isolate all clear of lactose problems.


----------



## aka

Goldigger said:


> I have no idea what this protein is like...but its *gluten free*
> 
> Muscle Gauge Nutrition Pure Whey Isolate http://www.sporting-supplements.co.uk/Muscle-Gauge-Nutrition-Pure-Whey-Isolate-2lb#googlebase
> 
> I've also read that it might be worth trying natural whey as often the gluten is added in because of the flavouring..
> 
> Here's some info regarding Optimum Nutrition, I get IBS and use Gold Standard 100% whey in strawberry/milk choc/french vanilla/Banana and get no problems.
> 
> Looks like you just need to avoid the cookie flavours
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Optimum Nutrition products. *The*
> 
> *
> following products are those to avoid; those which absolutely contain*
> 
> *
> gluten:*
> 
> 100% Whey Gold Standard-Cookies n' Cream (cookie pieces)
> 
> 100% Casein Gold Standard -Cookies n' cream (cookie pieces)
> 
> Serious Mass-all flavors(glutamine peptides)
> 
> Aftermax-all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Pro Complex-all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Pro Complex Gainer-all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Nitro-Core 24 - all flavors (glutamine peptides)
> 
> Lift Bar - Cookies & Cream (glutamine peptides & cookie pieces)
> 
> OPD bar - All flavors (wheat protein isolate)
> 
> Steel bar (the one in new packaging/12 count box)- all flavors (wheat
> 
> protein isolate)
> 
> Wholly Oats Bar -all flavors (wheat protein isolate)
> 
> 100 % Whey Crisp Bar - all flavors
> 
> No Regrets Bar - all flavors
> 
> Platinum Hydrowhey -Cookies & Cream (cookie pieces)
> 
> *To the best of our knowledge these are the only products that contain
> 
> gluten. While we are not adding gluten to our other products, we cannot
> 
> say with 100% certainty that our other products are gluten-free. We use
> 
> the same equipment to make products with and without gluten. Although
> 
> the equipment is cleaned in-between, trace amounts of gluten may remain.
> 
> http://www.celiac.com/gluten-free/topic/73573-whey-protein/
> 
> Oh and if you do get IBS you'll probably find that pre workout drinks will give you the sihts because there loaded with caffeine.


Thank you so much for posting that


----------



## Goldigger

aka said:


> Thank you so much for posting that


Your welcome...glad you found it usefull.

While i know that it didnt cover the lactose issue, (whey or milk plasma is the liquid remaining after milk has been curdled and strained) i concentrated more on the gluten free side of things.

If your defo lactose intolerant then something like optimum nutrition egg white protein might work for you as its lactose free and no sugar.

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3963/1/Optimum-Nutrition-100-Egg-protein-909g.html

Like i said i suffer from IBS and the worst offender for me is caffeine, supps like No-xplode go straight through me...

*optimum nutrition egg white protein *












 









 









*Serving Size* 1 scoop(s)











 









*Servings Per Container* 30











 









 









 









 









*Amount Per Serving*

*% DV*





















 









 









 









 









*Calories *

 100.00





















 









Calories from Fat

 0.00





















 









*Total Fat *

 0.00 g

 0%





















 









Saturated Fat

 0.00

 0%





















 









*Sodium *

 340.00 mg

 14%





















 









*Total Carbohydrate *

 4.00 g

 1%





















 









Dietary Fiber

 1.00 g

 4%





















 









Sugars

 0.00 g





















 









*Protein *

 22.00 g

 44%





















 









*Phosphorus *

 50.00 mg

 5%





















 









*Magnesium *

 23.00 mg

 6%





















 









*Calcium *

 20.00 mg

 2%





















 









*Iron *

 0.60 mg

 3%





















 









 









 









 









Potassium

 390.00 mg

 11%





















 









 









 









  ** Daily Value (DV) not established

 









 




























*Other Ingredients: *Egg Albumen,

Cocoa (Processed with Alkali) [soy], Artificial Flavor, Lecithin, Sucralose

Cholesterol Free, Sugar Free, *Lactose Free*, Fat Free

*Warning: *

*
*Phenylketonurics: Contains Phenylalanine.

Carefully Manufactured

by:

OPTIMUM NUTRITION

Coral Springs, FL 33065

(954) 755-9822


----------



## RickMiller

fatmanstan! said:


> If it's whey it's dairy


Indeed and if the OP is still getting issues with whey isolate it's unlikely to be simply lactose, isolate is virtually lactose-free.

It's more likely to be cow's milk protein intolerance/allergy (both quite different) both could be diagnosed by a specialist allergy dietitian in conjunction with some bloodwork from your GP.

I'd say Musclemeds Carnivor is the best choice (Beef Protein), although hemp or pea would be suitable (not soy). I know Gaspari is gluten-free but you would need to check MuscleMeds.

Hope this helps


----------



## billy2011

RickMiller said:


> Indeed and if the OP is still getting issues with whey isolate it's unlikely to be simply lactose, isolate is virtually lactose-free.
> 
> It's more likely to be cow's milk protein intolerance/allergy (both quite different) both could be diagnosed by a specialist allergy dietitian in conjunction with some bloodwork from your GP.
> 
> I'd say Musclemeds Carnivor is the best choice (Beef Protein), although hemp or pea would be suitable (not soy). I know Gaspari is gluten-free but you would need to check MuscleMeds.
> 
> Hope this helps


generally if you suffer with cows milk intolerence beef will have a negative effect.


----------



## Goldigger

billy2011 said:


> generally if you suffer with cows milk intolerence beef will have a negative effect.


Does that mean if egg white protein doesn't agree with me I shouldn't eat chicken?


----------



## RickMiller

billy2011 said:


> generally if you suffer with cows milk intolerence beef will have a negative effect.


Can I ask what this is based on?

The only protein source that is recommended in medical literature to avoid other than all mammalian milk products is soy (due to similarities in protein structure).


----------



## RickMiller

Goldigger said:


> Does that mean if egg white protein doesn't agree with me I shouldn't eat chicken?


Lol, stay WELL away


----------



## billy2011

RickMiller said:


> Can I ask what this is based on?
> 
> The only protein source that is recommended in medical literature to avoid other than all mammalian milk products is soy (due to similarities in protein structure).


just from personal experience. I have an extremely high cows milk intolerence. I used to lactose free milk and there was no difference, same with alot of people. Then i tried skimmed milk which has all the saturated fat content taking away and it works perfect. I did lots of study regarding this and have spent thousands over the last few years with different treatments and allergy tests, doctors here,there and eveywhere, alternative medicine, i tried anythig and everything. Fat from cows milk is definitely the problem with me and alot of other people who are convinced they suffer from lactose intolerence. Beef contains the same fat content as milk which leads to negative effects.


----------



## RickMiller

billy2011 said:


> just from personal experience. I have an extremely high cows milk intolerence. I used to lactose free milk and there was no difference, same with alot of people. Then i tried skimmed milk which has all the saturated fat content taking away and it works perfect. I did lots of study regarding this and have spent thousands over the last few years with different treatments and allergy tests, doctors here,there and eveywhere, alternative medicine, i tried anythig and everything. Fat from cows milk is definitely the problem with me and alot of other people who are convinced they suffer from lactose intolerence. Beef contains the same fat content as milk which leads to negative effects.


Interesting, thanks for re-posting  however the fatty acid distribution is slightly different in the milk vs. beef tissue.

Sounds like it's possibly not CMPA (cow's milk protein allergy) with yourself perhaps an allergy to CLA (this fatty acid is present in both the milk and beef) which would be removed by skimming.

Definitely watch certain protein bars as well then (e.g. Special 'diet' bars) that feature this.


----------



## bdcc

This is a bit of a late post but here is my take on the subject;

I can not tolerate dairy for extended periods of time. The odd whey isolate shake makes me suffer from GI distention but nothing major. More than a few days and I suffer diarrhoea and flatulence.

Pea protein tasted so vile I struggled to drink it. It has a very thick consistency. Some have tried Postal which is LG Science's pea protein mix but the pea protein content is supposedly extremely low so flavouring it is much easier.

Hemp protein is more expensive, has a lower protein content and in my opinion tastes nicer. It still isn't very nice but I can get through a tub of it which I couldn't do with pea.

Brown rice protein is my favourite. A bit gritty and definitely an acquired taste. I mix it with a little cocoa and some rice milk for sweetness and the taste is quite tolerable (I have easily for through 15kg of the stuff in the last 6 months).

Brown rice protein is always out of stock at MyProtein. A couple of other stockists claim to be getting it in. BSD being one of them but they told me it would be in stock in March. 4 months later and they still can't give me an exact date.

In the interim I am using a lot of aminos which are not cost effective but I will pay extra not to consume dairy.


----------



## standardflexer

Has anyone used this lactose free product?

http://www.onacademy.co.uk/catalogue/products/platinum-hydrowhey


----------



## standardflexer

B


----------

